# Old Bay seasoning



## oldrustycars (Apr 19, 2009)

I remembered Old Bay seasoning when I was a kid in Maryland. Nigella suggested using it for fried Calamari, I had to look for it. It was well worth it, I suggest everyone keep a can on hand. Just my two cents.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2009)

Agree completely with you.  When Buck and I moved from Maryland 14 years ago, we made certain to have a nice big can of Old Bay in our food boxes.  Fortunately for us, it's readily available here in our little old Wal-Mart.  It's great for all sorts of things besides Maryland blue crabs.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 19, 2009)

I always have Old Bay on hand.  I use it for boiled shrimp, fish, and crab, really any kind of seafood.


----------



## JeannieGoZoom (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you know if it contains MSG ?


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 19, 2009)

JeannieGoZoom said:


> Do you know if it contains MSG ?


 
Not listed in the ingredients on the can


----------



## JeannieGoZoom (Apr 19, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> Not listed in the ingredients on the can


Thank you - I'll add it to my shopping list for this week !  Running out of ideas for Shrimp so this might help.
Jeannie


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 20, 2009)

And in case you can't find it in your local store:

                        Old Bay Seasoning(Copycat) 

Makes 1/2 cup

2        tablespoons  bay leaf powder 
  2        tablespoons  celery salt 
  1         tablespoon  dry mustard 
  2          teaspoons  ground black pepper 
  2          teaspoons  ground ginger 
  2          teaspoons  sweet paprika -- or smoked paprika is even better 
  1           teaspoon  white pepper 
  1           teaspoon  ground nutmeg 
  1           teaspoon  ground cloves 
  1           teaspoon  ground allspice 
     1/2      teaspoon  crushed red pepper flakes 
     1/2      teaspoon  ground mace 
     1/2      teaspoon  ground cardamom 
     1/4      teaspoon  ground cinnamon 

   1. Combine all ingredients in an airtight jar, mix thoroughly. 
   2. Keep sealed until ready to use. 
3. To give as a gift, place in a pretty jar, along with some recipes. This would look nice in a basket, maybe with some measuring spoons, and ingredients for one of the recipes you give. Enjoy! 

 Description: Traditionally, this seasoning is used for steamed crabs, but is now used for fish, potato salad, potatoes, and other vegetables.

Source: Recipezaar.com Recipe #189447

Note:  For "bay leaf powder" just crush up some bay leaves.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 20, 2009)

Being so close to Maryland, it's in every store here.  And in our cupboard.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmmmm, Old bay. I like to sprinkle it on my scrambled eggs!


----------



## Claire (Apr 20, 2009)

I always have a can on hand.  A friend gave me a shaker of Penzey's version for a hostess gift last summer.  It goes with any shellfish and most other kinds of fish as well.  Grew up with a can of it in the pantry when I was a kid.


----------



## cookiefan (Jun 8, 2009)

I grew up in the East and always have a can of old bay in the spice cupboard.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 6, 2009)

I use it on grilled kielbasa







good stuff to experiment with


----------



## blissful (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd have never thought of kielbasa--I'll try that.

I put it in the bread crumbs that I dip the egg washed fish filets for frying after a fishing trip. Bluegills and crappies.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Jul 8, 2009)

When I lived in MD, friends turned me on to seasoning French Fries with Old Bay.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 9, 2009)

Living in LA we use a lot of Tony Chachere's seasoning but for seafood I will mix Tony's with Old Bay.


----------

